# Historica 2020 - Ren(t)nerrunde um Leipzig gefällig?!?



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2020)

Moin alle!

Bei der Totenstarre wie hier derzeit herrscht, mach ich mir ja nicht viel Hoffnung. Aber vielleicht ist das ja für den ein oder anderen ein adäquates Weckerklingeln...

Am 22.08.2020 zum inzwischen achten Mal die RTF Historica statt - eine Ausfahrt für alte und neue Renner (auch eine Mtb-Tour) statt. Dabei kann zwischen der Distanz von 50 / 80 / 110 / 150 / 200km gewählt werden. Hier findet ihr noch mehr Infos.

Der @peru73 wird bestimmt wieder ballern wie ein Wahnsinniger, ich werde mir allein auf weiter Flur wieder die Lunge fast rauskotzen, um mir anschließend am Verpflegungsstand vom @GTdanni nach sauren Gurken, liebevoll geschmierten Stullen und einigen Apfelschorlen erstmal gemütlich ne Kippe anzuzünden, um dann letztlich doch wieder selig lächelnd mit Peter und einem Bier im Ziel zu sitzen.... (der erste Teil ist maßlos über-, der zweite eher untertrieben...)

Zusammengefasst: Es ist eine wirklich entspannte, familiäre Veranstaltung mit wunderschön anzusehenden Rädern verschiedener Epochen, größtenteils entspannten Leuten und nicht zuletzt einer absolut liebevollen Streckenbetreuung. ❤

Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn nicht nur der verrückte Oberfrangge, sondern vielleicht auch der ein oder andere mehr aus diesem Kreise dorthin findet, um ne gemütliche Runde miteinander zu drehen. Die ein oder andere Schlafstätte und Verpflegung würde ich sicher organisiert bekommen, so dass man ggf. Abends au no gscheid einen braten kann....


----------



## moped-tobias (25. Februar 2020)

Das klingt geil, MD - L kann ich im Zug mit Sachsen-Anhalt-Ticket fahren und bei diversen Kollegen in Leipzig übernachten. Dann wärst du nicht allein in der Raucherecke. ? Ich check morgen mal meinen Kalender. Vielleicht krieg ich noch ein paar mehr Magdeburger GT-Freaks aktiviert. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2020)

Whoa, nicht mal ne Stunde und schon die erste Rückmeldung??! Na wenn das so weitergeht.... ?

Klingt sehr gut! Ich werde übrigens (wenn bis dahin nicht noch Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fällt) nicht mit einem GT-Renner starten, da ich ganz schlicht und einfach noch keinen hab, sondern mit einem schwizer Stahlrössli in meinem Alter... Aber PSSST!!! ?


----------



## moped-tobias (25. Februar 2020)

Kleiner Zusatz - es ist am Samstag, den 22.08., und n 10er für die 50km Strecke ist auch locker drin.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Februar 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Kleiner Zusatz - es ist am Samstag, den 22.08., und n 10er für die 50km Strecke ist auch locker drin.



Damn it! Sorry, gab scho des aan oda annere Bierla....Ist korrigiert. Und 80km sollten es schon mindestens sein... ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2020)

Hey Stevie-Hase,

ist schon im "Rennkalender" fix eingetragen. Immer eine schöne Gelegenheit, die GT Youngtimer-Renner rauszulassen  

Bin dabei!

VG
peru


----------



## GTdanni (26. Februar 2020)

Zur Not hätte ich auch ein Bier für nen echten GT Fahrer dabei. 

Würde mich freuen wenn ich einige GTs in Fremdiswalde sehen würde. 

Freu mich schon auf die Historica. ?


----------



## GTdanni (26. Februar 2020)

Hinzuzufügen sei noch das an Start/Ziel Stellplätze für Womo/Zelt existieren und auch sanitäre Einrichtungen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2020)

Hey Danni,

wird mich auch freuen, Dich mal wieder dort zu sehen. Evtl. penn ich ja wirklich mal im Zelt dort. Platz war ja immer im Überfluss...mal guggen.

VG
peru


----------



## GTdanni (26. Februar 2020)

Würde mich freuen Peter. ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2020)

Bitteschön , ihr habt es so gewollt. 200 KM, damit des Bier a ordentlich schmecken tut !





VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (26. Februar 2020)

Klasse Dicker


----------



## moped-tobias (26. Februar 2020)

Wie ich gerade sehe, ist dort Helmpflicht. Ehrlich gesagt bin ich seit 30 Jahren ohne unterwegs - geht da auch so ein Helm mit Bierversorungsleitung dran? ? 
Was gab es denn früher an Helmen, die oldschool 90er sind und im Idealfall auch auf meinem kleinen Kopp passen?


----------



## GTdanni (26. Februar 2020)

Der Hinweis zur Helmpflicht entstammt der RTF Ausschreibung, der muss so da stehen. 
Ob du mit oder ohne fährst wird niemand kontrollieren.


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Februar 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> 200 KM
> ...



Dass du auch immer so maßlos übertreiben musst!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. März 2020)

Na Du kennst Doch den Spruch:

Erst Kampf, dann Mampf (bei Steve)  
Im Ernst: wer pennt denn nun vor Ort? Könnten wengla Saufen am Vortag 

Ich bring auch meine  "kleinste Brauereien aus Oberfranken Top-Biere" Misch-Kiste mit. Hab ich in den langen Wintermonaten bis zum letzen Tropfen ausgefeilt

Da beim GT Treffen a nix läuft, machen wir halt da ein kleines, Nebenher-Treffen...

Ach ja: @moped-tobias  : ohne Helm ist uncool, kannst einen von mir haben! Mess einfach mal Deine Rübe an der Stirn, vielleicht hab ich ja noch nen neuen Helm hier liegen.

Wenn Du es klassisch willst, dann hätte ich auch noch nen Sturzring aus Leder.

Es wird zwar keiner kontrollieren, aber "oben ohne" is nur für Mädels erlaubt und cool. 

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (2. März 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Bitteschön , ihr habt es so gewollt. 200 KM, damit des Bier a ordentlich schmecken tut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


200km - du hast echt nen Knall 

Renner ist nix für mich , aber Euch wünsche ich ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (2. März 2020)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> 200km - du hast echt nen Knall
> 
> Renner ist nix für mich , aber Euch wünsche ich ein schönes Wochenende



Ach Benjamin, das ist doch gar kein Problem! Dafür gibt es doch die Rough Edition!



peru73 schrieb:


> Na Du kennst Doch den Spruch:
> 
> Erst Kampf, dann Mampf (bei Steve)
> Im Ernst: wer pennt denn nun vor Ort? Könnten wengla Saufen am Vortag
> ...


----------



## tofu1000 (2. März 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Na Du kennst Doch den Spruch:
> 
> Erst Kampf, dann Mampf (bei Steve)
> Im Ernst: wer pennt denn nun vor Ort? Könnten wengla Saufen am Vortag
> ...



Klaro, von mir aus mach ich gern wieder ne Babybadewanne Kohlenhydrate! ? 

Was den Helm betrifft: +1


----------



## Kettentrumm (3. März 2020)

Moin,

letztes Jahr hat es leider nicht gepasst , aber dieses Jahr ist das Wochenende kein Termin in Sicht.
Ich würde also gerne mitmachen und heute ist auch schon neues Material angekommen, Das Edge Al darf nicht mit ! 
Eine Nächtigung und Versorgung in meiner alten Heimatstadt müsste ich auch in Anspruch nehmen, oder wir bleiben alle auf dem Campingplatz dort.

Ich fahre aber keine 200 km  ! Welche Runde fahren die Rentner ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. März 2020)

Geilomat! Es wern ja immer mehr.....Wenn noch andere campen, dann zelte ich auch.

Sebastian, bei mir ist heute auch was neues, altes angekommen. Geschätzt aus 1996. N-O- mf-S! Stahl! Und wieder weiß wie meine Unschuld und Weste  

Bis zum Termin stehen dann ca. 3-4 weitere GT Renner mit den GT Maßen 52-54 zur Verfügung, wenn jemand noch mitwill und keinen hat, gell @Ketterechts  

VG
peru


----------



## Kettentrumm (3. März 2020)

NOS ist meines nicht, so richtig alt ist es auch nicht, MY 2013 und es ersetzt das Edge aus Alu von 1997 ist aber nicht aus Carbon oder Alu. 

Ich bin schon eine Weile auf der Suche nach einem Grade Carbon mit netter Ausstattung oder nur Rahmen. Nicht zu neu, da mir das Sattelrohr bei den neueren Jahrgängen nicht gefällt (Aussparung fürs Hinterrad), aber immer war irgendwas, kein Versand nach D meistens, die Engländer mit ihrem blöden "Collection only" ? und da ist mir doch was anderes wieder mal in England ins Netz gegangen ! kein Schnapper?
Eigentlich sollte ein neues Rennrad oder Gravelgedöns nur noch mit Scheibenbremse bei mir sein, aber nun wirds doch wieder eines mit Felgenbremse...... nur such ich jetzt immer noch ein Grade !?

btt:

Sind da nun nur historische Räder erlaubt oder darf man da auch mit neuem Fahrwerk antreten ?
Welche Runde fahren denn die Nicht-Franggen ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. März 2020)

Darfst auch modernes Material fahren!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. März 2020)

Hier mal das neue, alte 4130 Stahlrad. Gefahren wird aber wohl mit dem ZR1000 Team...





Rahmennummer F 98086777, also ein 1998er aus dem August. Größe 52 nach GT Maß, nicht mit der quadratischen Geo, sondern 545 OR. So wird das sehr gut passen.

Zwar NOS, aber eben die typischen Macken vom Lagern und ner kleinen Delle, aufgebaut war das Ding aber ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Kettentrumm (3. März 2020)

Das hast du übern Teich geholt oder !? Dat is doch Wasserrohr !? Ich suche ja auch schon ewig ein Stahlrenner, aber aus etwas feinerem Geröhr.


----------



## moped-tobias (3. März 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ach ja: @moped-tobias  : ohne Helm ist uncool, kannst einen von mir haben! Mess einfach mal Deine Rübe an der Stirn, vielleicht hab ich ja noch nen neuen Helm hier liegen.
> 
> Wenn Du es klassisch willst, dann hätte ich auch noch nen Sturzring aus Leder.
> 
> ...



OK, überzeugt. ? Ganz lieben Dank für dein Angebot, ich werd mich jetzt aber einfach mal bemühen, einen passenden Helm zu kaufen. Dann überlasse ich das oben ohne meiner mitfahrenden Kollegin. ?

Ansonsten werd ich mir ein Zelt einpacken und dort vor Ort nächtigen. Ich plane besser so mit ein.


----------



## moped-tobias (3. März 2020)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Sind da nun nur historische Räder erlaubt oder darf man da auch mit neuem Fahrwerk antreten ?
> Welche Runde fahren denn die Nicht-Franggen ?



Ich habe mich jetzt für die 50km Strecke angemeldet inkl. Zelten. 

Bis dahin fließt noch etwas Wasser die Elbe runter, dass ich mir noch überlege, mit welchem Hobel ich dann fahre. Hatte den Tag erst wieder mein 91er Tequesta voller Begeisterung am Start, vielleicht wird es auch das. Andererseits könnte ich euch auch mal mein schepperndes Xizang vorstellen. Mal schauen. 

Ich freu mich auf euch, wird geil! ?? 

LG, Thomas ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. März 2020)

Na, aus GB. Jo, nix High End, aber zum Runterritschen tuts.


----------



## tofu1000 (4. März 2020)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> letztes Jahr hat es leider nicht gepasst , aber dieses Jahr ist das Wochenende kein Termin in Sicht.
> Ich würde also gerne mitmachen und heute ist auch schon neues Material angekommen, Das Edge Al darf nicht mit !
> ...



Sebastian! Das ist mal geil, dass du auch mit am Start bist! 
Ein bis drei Plätze zum schlafen (oder bei gutem Wetter mehr aufm Balkon) könnte ich in meiner kleinen Hütte auch offerieren. 

Distanzmäßig schiele ich so in 110 oder 150km, n Kollege aus meiner Heimat wäre wohl nur bis 110km dabei...



peru73 schrieb:


> Hier mal das neue, alte 4130 Stahlrad. Gefahren wird aber wohl mit dem ZR1000 Team...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! Man, so ne alte Stahlschleuder such ich auch schon gefühlt ewig. Ich würde sogar eins mit horizontalen Ausfallen nehmen... ?Und das auch gern in nem bedauernswerteren Zustand, damit ich ohne Skrupel die Ösen abfummeln kann... Aber mit 545mm OR (M.M?) sieht das eigentlich schon ganz passend aus. Muss ich mal die vorhandenen Dackelschneider messen...



moped-tobias schrieb:


> Ich habe mich jetzt für die 50km Strecke angemeldet inkl. Zelten.
> 
> Bis dahin fließt noch etwas Wasser die Elbe runter, dass ich mir noch überlege, mit welchem Hobel ich dann fahre. Hatte den Tag erst wieder mein 91er Tequesta voller Begeisterung am Start, vielleicht wird es auch das. Andererseits könnte ich euch auch mal mein schepperndes Xizang vorstellen. Mal schauen.
> 
> ...



Willst du die 50km Rennerrunde mit dem Mtb abspulen? Aber sicher werden auch wieder einige 26er mitfahren.


----------



## moped-tobias (6. März 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Willst du die 50km Rennerrunde mit dem Mtb abspulen? Aber sicher werden auch wieder einige 26er mitfahren.



Das wollte ich machen, ja, hab aber auch keine Alternative in Größer, nur kleiner. ?


----------



## GTdanni (7. März 2020)

Und bei 50km kommst du nicht am besten Verpflegungsstand der Historica vorbei... ?


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und bei 50km kommst du nicht am besten Verpflegungsstand der Historica vorbei... ?


Der Verpflegungsstand ist mein Rucksack ?


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Wir sind jetzt übrigens zu 4. aus MD, werden da dann auch zelten. ?


----------



## GTdanni (7. März 2020)

Zelten ist auch Klasse, Platz ist genug da. 
Kostet allerdings nen kleinen Taler. 
Dafür gibt es einen prima Duschcontainer.


----------



## moped-tobias (7. März 2020)

Ja, ach Gottchen, 10e dann vor Ort. Passt! Mal schauen, wie wir anreisen, abends schön mit Grill und Bier ausklingen lassen den Tag. Ick freu mir! ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. März 2020)

Hey,

na wenn sich das alles so gestaltet, wie angedroht, dann würde ich wohl auch zelten.

@tofu1000 : Du wirst anreisen, oder? Im Zweifelsfall kann ich Dich nach 8 Bier wieder mitnehmen...

@GTdanni : an welchem Stand bist denn nun?????? Ich hab Dich echt noch nie gesehen?????????????????? Doch net etwa am ersten???

Wenn ich es managen kann, dann versuche ich noch ein paar Kollegen aus Hof zu akquirieren...dann haltet aber Eure Weiber und die Bierse fest!

VG peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (7. März 2020)

Mensch Peter, am KP 6 in Fremdiswalde. 
Wahrscheinlich warst du da schon so grau das du mich da nicht gesehen hast, ich dich aber auch nicht... ? 

Bleibt ihr denn alle auch von Samstag zu Sonntag? Also nach der RTF.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. März 2020)

Hey,

ich hab soviel Reserven, ich halte nie an allen Verpflegungspunkten . Na ich merk mir das mal....)

Gibts Frühschoppen am Sonntag??

VG
peru


----------



## Kettentrumm (8. März 2020)

Ich wollte mich da mal anmelden, nur weiß ich immer noch nicht welche Runde wir fahren, 50 Km sind mir zu wenig und 200 Km zuviel !

@tofu1000  bitte melden !  110 oder 150 Km ?


----------



## tofu1000 (8. März 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> na wenn sich das alles so gestaltet, wie angedroht, dann würde ich wohl auch zelten.
> 
> ...



Naja, ob ich mit meinem Geraffel aus Leipzsch Siddayy anreise oder mit 4,5atü des Nachts wieder zurück ins Chateau de Sack baller ist mir eigentlich bums. Aber wenn ihr übers ganze Wochenende bleibt, find ich bestimmt wen, der mich mit meinem Reisechateau rauschauffiert (und hoffentlich auch wieder abholt...).  ? 
Und unsere Weiber brauchen wir nicht festhalten. Die nehmen sowieso Reissaus wenn die euch babbeln hörn. Wir ham schließlich schon genug zu tun um uns untereinander zu verstehen... ?



peru73 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich hab soviel Reserven, ich halte nie an allen Verpflegungspunkten . Na ich merk mir das mal....)
> 
> ...



Smaul! Und: JA! ?



Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich da mal anmelden, nur weiß ich immer noch nicht welche Runde wir fahren, 50 Km sind mir zu wenig und 200 Km zuviel !
> 
> @tofu1000  bitte melden !  110 oder 150 Km ?



Herr Doktor @Kettentrumm, Jörg Wontorra rief an und sagte, ich solle mich melden. Ja! 110 oder 150km. Mein Kollege schielt eher Richtung 110km. Notfalls können wir, wenn wir "zu" gut unterwegs sind, auch noch kurzfristig auf den Collm abbiegen. Der liegt am Rand der 110er Strecke. Wären dann etwa 12km Umweg und 120hm mehr.

Ick freu mir wie Sau! ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. März 2020)

Unser Herr tofu1000 hat wohl auch schon zu tief ins Glas geguggt  

Und des am hellichten Nachmittag....



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und unsere Weiber brauchen wir nicht festhalten. Die nehmen sowieso Reissaus wenn die euch babbeln hörn. Wir ham schließlich schon genug zu tun um uns untereinander zu verstehen... ?





Wir könna ja mol an Dest machn, mol seng, ob sa mich verstenga 

Ich frei mich a! War immer ne entspannte Veranstaltung. 

VG
peru


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. März 2020)

Sieht so aus als wäre ich auch dabei, allerdings mit einem Stahlrenner vom Pinarello. Und es wird wohl die 150er Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (8. März 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Unser Herr tofu1000 hat wohl auch schon zu tief ins Glas geguggt
> 
> Und des am hellichten Nachmittag....
> 
> ...



Eben nicht, wahrscheinlich ist das das Problem! ?

Des machmer! Des würrd ä Schbas!


----------



## tofu1000 (8. März 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als wäre ich auch dabei, allerdings mir einem Stahlrenner vom Pinarello. Und es wird wohl die 150er Runde.



Stark! Bin (bisher zumindest) auch noch auf Fremdmaterial unterwegs...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. März 2020)

Modell?



Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Sieht so aus als wäre ich auch dabei, allerdings mit einem Stahlrenner vom Pinarello. Und es wird wohl die 150er Runde.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. März 2020)

Wir könna a durchsaufen bis zum 31.8. Da hab ich Geburtstag  Da kömmer grad weitergesauf 

Wenn es Dich net stört, würd ich  Freitag anreisen und bis Sundach bleib...evtl. kömmer ja mol aufn Kiez???



tofu1000 schrieb:


> Eben nicht, wahrscheinlich ist das das Problem! ?
> 
> Des machmer! Des würrd ä Schbas!


----------



## tofu1000 (8. März 2020)

Na aber dickes Ei! Also: Ja!


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. März 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Modell?


Montello


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. März 2020)

Das war das Teil ohne Steg zwischen den Kettenstreben, oder?!!


Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Montello


----------



## GTdanni (7. April 2020)

Leider Geschichte. 
Wir haben die Historica abgesagt.


----------



## tofu1000 (7. April 2020)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Leider Geschichte.
> Wir haben die Historica abgesagt.



Moin Danni!

Das ist ärgerlich, schade, traurig. Aber ob der bisher unvorhersehbaren Umstände zweifelsfrei nachvollziehbar. Aber schade. Sehr schade. Dann eben hoffentlich doch wieder in 2021.

Falls jedoch bei dem bisher überschaubaren Kreis aus der hiesigen Anstalt weiterhin Interesse besteht, kriegen wir bestimmt auch so ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit Übernachtung und abendlicher Getränkeeinnahme nebst Kiezbummel hin.... ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. April 2020)

Ich wär dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. April 2020)

Gerne, mit dem Rennrad bin ich dabei. Aber jetzt mal nicht hektisch werden, dem Land steht noch Einiges bevor.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juni 2020)

Hey Leute,

noch alle an Bord? Mittlerweile sollte das auch rechtlich fein sein. Und im wilden Osten wird uns ja eh keiner kontrollieren..#_duckundweg#_

Also...läuft das nun? Ich wär dabei.

VG
peru


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> noch alle an Bord? Mittlerweile sollte das auch rechtlich fein sein. Und im wilden Osten wird uns ja eh keiner kontrollieren..#_duckundweg#_
> 
> ...



Ich auch! ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Juli 2020)

Toll....wir sind schon zu Zweit!! )

Forum im Tiefschlaf 

@GTdanni : darf man auf der Wiese auch außerhalb der Historica sein Zelt aufschlagen, oder kommt dann die Rennleitung?

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Juli 2020)

Servus,

@tofu1000 : da keiner mehr antwortet, anbei ein Vorschlag von mir: ich fahr mit dem Radl zu Dir am Samstag. Dann drehen wir ne Runde, so mit elf, zwölf Seidla am Ende und am Sonntag machen wir noch ne kleine Runde von der ich direkt nach Hause abbiege. Dazwischen halt Saufen soviel nei geht )

Im Zweifel nehmen wir halt den Colm mal mit. Wenn das Hinterrad am Force das aushält, dann hält es ewig...

Was meinste? 

@cleiende 
@moped-tobias 
@Kettentrumm

Wenn jemand einen Renner braucht, dann stell ich was zur Verfügung...alles Größe 52 bis 54 nach GT Maß...

VG
peru


----------

